# Correzione login manager [RISOLTO]

## mrl4n

Ho eseguito un'aggiornamento di un file di configurazione e innavvertitamente ho modificato il login manager da gdm a xdm, che non mi riconosce più nè tastiera nè mouse.

Quest'operazione non l'ho mai eseguita e anche cercando in giro non sono riuscito a trovare un'aiuto utile per risolvere la situazione.

Immagino di dover usare il minimal cd per correggere il tutto ma non idea in pratica cosa dovrei fare.

Qualcuno può illuminarmi?Last edited by mrl4n on Sun May 24, 2009 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

edita /etc/conf.d/xdm, /etc/conf.d/rc e /etc/rc.conf (facilmente sarà solo il primo ad essere stato reimpostato ma nel dubbio verificali tutti e tre)

----------

## mrl4n

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> edita /etc/conf.d/xdm, /etc/conf.d/rc e /etc/rc.conf

 

Qualcosina sono riuscito ad imparare...ma come ho  specificato ho mouse e tastiera bloccati...immagino che la procedura sia di chrootare da minimal cd, operazione che non ho mai eseguito, quindi se non faccio quello come edito?...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cloc3

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> quindi se non faccio quello come edito?... 

 

cerca di accedere in modalità carattere.

durante il boot è sempre possibile (nella configurazione di default) arrestare la procedura di avvio dei servizi pigiando il tasto i.

ti viene proposto un accesso con password di amministratore in linea di comando, che dovrebbe permetterti di sistemare le cose.

----------

## mrl4n

Si, avvio interattivo, credo si chiami...quindi la mia idea del chroot era una str*****a...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## djinnZ

Se il problema è di hal possibile che non ti riesca di far nulla, in ogni caso premi il tasto i dopo che il bootlevel (in realtà in gentoo i runlevel sono 2 il bootlevel ed il softlevel) è stato completato, eviterai diverse rogne.

Non è che da chroot sia una str... solo che è initile visto che poi ti basta dare un rc default per vedere se le tue modifiche hanno risolto.

nel caso vedi se abilitando/disabilitando hal nel bootlevel aiuta

vedi che succede, altrimenti usi il chroot (non capisco quale sia il problema, segui i soliti passi della guida e lavori da consolle come se fossi sul tuo normale sistema.

----------

## mrl4n

La mia solita fortuna...xdm è configurato nel modo corretto, in rc non c'è nulla che si riferisce a mouse e tastiera, rc.conf nemmeno esiste...

Avevo già pensato ad hal e l'ho configurato in modo che possa funzionare tutto correttamente, ma anche in questo caso nulla di fatto...

----------

## cloc3

a questo devi procedere leggendo l'output di /var/log/Xorg.0.log .

molto probabilmente, non vengono caricati i driver di mouse e tastiera.

se è vero, poi bisogna capire il perché.

magari hai effettuato un aggiornamento che ne impone una ricompilazione.

----------

## mrl4n

Ho controllato il file di log ed effettivamente ho scoperto che il sistema cercava di  utilizzare hal, anche se non avevo fatto l'emerge di xorg con il driver evdev.

Interrompendo il boot prima di caricare la rete, non potevo riemergere xorg con evedev, quindi ho disattivato in xorg.conf l'autoadddevices e riavviato...

Ora funziona; probabilmente avrò sporcato un pò dovunque, quindi adesso vedrò di capire se e come posso ripulire...

Grazie.

----------

